# Crossfit



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2014)

Yea...its like that...


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 13, 2014)

...cross fit...it's a cult....I mean way of life.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 15, 2014)

wod wtf man?


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 15, 2014)

I almost lost my breakfast laughing. 





I'm a power lifter. You know how you can tell?


By looking.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hahaha, that's great


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 15, 2014)

Im Sold.  Joining a Crossfit Gym today....


----------



## graniteman (Sep 16, 2014)

it's a ''Intimidation Free Sport''... I want to kill these guys when they take half the floor up with weights laying around everywhere


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 17, 2014)

i hate these people.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 17, 2014)

I had lunch at a restaurant today. Waitress ask me if I was a crossfitter.  Ruined my day man...


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2014)

joliver said:


> I had lunch at a restaurant today. Waitress ask me if I was a crossfitter.  Ruined my day man...



****fit!...........


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 17, 2014)

Crossfit is great for swinging weights around for a bazillion reps with terrible form


----------



## anewguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for this.  My favorites are the ****ers that do this near the real weightlifting equipment.


----------



## mickems (Sep 27, 2014)

lol. the few crossfitters I know are actually look out of shape. they look a lot like people who don't lift or exercise.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2014)

mickems said:


> lol. the few crossfitters I know are actually look out of shape. they look a lot like people who don't lift or exercise.



That's why the waitress asked joliver if he does crossfit


----------



## mickems (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd love to ask one of those crossfitter chicks if she'd like to try my WOD.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilarious. Love Crossfit humor.


----------



## adrianalamus (Oct 12, 2014)

haha, lmao :32 (19):


----------



## Paolos (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah crossfit...... I went to the Europa show of champions in Orlando this year. They had a huge crossfit side show
that I just had to sit down and watch. Ok the women.....90% were way out of shape and looked like saturday morning wrestlers
from the 80's. The men all had beards (sorry guys) almost like it is a requirement to join the movement. About 50% of the dudes
were out of shape. I just can't relate doing pull ups with a jerking form like somebody has ropes tied to their anckles whipping them
back and forth. I just don't understand???

With that said I did watch that world crossfit thing on cable and most of those athletes looked to be in great shape.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 13, 2014)

Crossfit increased cardiovascular...Also known as the ability to lose gains


----------



## JJyaya (Dec 17, 2014)

There are a couple crossfit people in my gym. Always taking all the damn barbells


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 18, 2014)

Cross fit. Some do it right most are on you tube doing it horribly wrong and i mean horribly wrong,


----------

